# Chef Uniform Help



## ilovesushi5 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I am looking at getting new chef uniforms for my staff. I wanted to see if anyone wears either of these and your thoughts feedback:

http://www.chefworks.com/?page=shop...nt&PHPSESSID=8ee1f83538d6f3b1070faaf7cabf62f7

or

http://www.chefworks.com/?page=shop...gy&PHPSESSID=8ee1f83538d6f3b1070faaf7cabf62f7

We are looking to have a comfortable baggy pant that is durable. We work in a Japanese Restaurant where both hot and cold food is prepared. Colors fly everywhere and these pants must be tough. If you have other suggestions instead of these please let me know. We always order from chefworks.com so I don't really know the competition. Would love all suggestions.

Thanks for your help.

Jay


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Any good restaurant industry store will give you better prices than those. Unless of course, you're a shill for ChefWorks.com.


----------



## ilovesushi5 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks IceMan.  Do you mind giving me some examples?  I thought ChefWorks was an industry store.  Where do you suggest I go?  That was the purpose of the question.  Thanks for all your help


----------



## geronomo (Jan 6, 2013)

www.simonjersey.co.uk


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I've always liked www.kng.com but their stuff is 100% poly.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't work for this place. I get nothing for this recommendation. Google is your friend. 

*Restaurant Depot - Food Service Wholesale Cash and Carry Bulk ...*

*Restaurant Depot* offers one-stop shopping for food, equipment, and supplies at convenient locations across the country.

www.*restaurantdepot.com*


----------



## ilovesushi5 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks. kng is good. I am looking for a specific pant though. Have you used the ones I listed from chefworks.com or any specific baggy chef pant from kng.com?

Thanks again!


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

http://www.chefwear.com/store/item.asp?ITEM_ID=76&DEPARTMENT_ID=35&

I've been wearing these for 3 years now, hove yet to kill a pair


----------



## borkbork (Dec 19, 2012)

Just a slightly off topic rant about uniforms. Change at work, do not go to the bar or worse the grocery in your chef coat. Also chef costs are white. Yes it is hard to keep clean, you are wearing the evidence of your discipline and organization. If you need to look super clean reverse your jacket and roll down your cuffs. This is a design that has been perfected over generations. The only reason to try to "improve" it is if you have an endorsement deal. Black chef coats and mushroom printed baggies are for idiots and posers. Sorry just had to let that fly.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Borkbork said:


> Black chef coats and mushroom printed baggies are for idiots and posers. Sorry just had to let that fly.


I wear a black chef coat on occasion.

I have also worn mushroom or otherwise printed baggies.

I can walk the walk, and have proven to have above average intelligence.

Now I see that I have been mistaken.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

I have no problems with black chef coats, but goofy printed pants are completely unprofessional, IMO.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Borkbork said:


> Just a slightly off topic rant about uniforms. Change at work, do not go to the bar or worse the grocery in your chef coat. Also chef costs are white. Yes it is hard to keep clean, you are wearing the evidence of your discipline and organization. If you need to look super clean reverse your jacket and roll down your cuffs. This is a design that has been perfected over generations. The only reason to try to "improve" it is if you have an endorsement deal. Black chef coats and mushroom printed baggies are for idiots and posers. Sorry just had to let that fly.


I have to be just as diligent about keeping my black coat clean as I do my whites. Flour, powdered sugar, cream cheese, sour cream.. I work with many more light colored ingredients than I do dark so the "evidence of discipline" is also for the world to see when wearing the black. Is a pristine coat really a badge of honor? I prefer to let talent showcase the distinction between the chefs rather than pant or coat color, I'm a woman and even I don't give a damn about the outfits.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

SquirrelRJ said:


> I have no problems with black chef coats, but goofy printed pants are completely unprofessional, IMO.


I guess we differ there.

I only wear black pants now, baggies, cargo, etc.

But I have no problem with someone wearing colorful pants.

If it makes them happy, more power to them.

I don't see where it impacts professionalism.

Professionalism is a mindset, not a fashion statement.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> Professionalism is a mindset, not a fashion statement.


Perfectly stated.

Though I'm more the conservative, black dress pants/black or burgandy coat type guy, working with

someone wearing prints doesnt bother me. So long as the silly clothes dont make for silly

work, I see no harm done.

However....

when it comes to fine dining, with formal guest attire, my personal opinion is that if the wearer is

going to be popping in and out of the FOH themselves, then lil gluttony piggies all over their pants

just isn't so appropriate, anymore than it would be in say, a corporate board meeting.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

Just Jim said:


> I guess we differ there.
> 
> I only wear black pants now, baggies, cargo, etc.
> 
> ...


Show up to a 4 start restauraunt wearing portabello mushroom pants, or pants with cool habanero chilies on them... see how it goes.

Then, show up the next day when a different chef might be in the kitchen, wearing clean black chef pants, see how that goes.

Your apperance plays a massive role in how you conduct yourself, ever see any of the best chefs in the country/world wearing goofy pants like that? never, there's a reason for that.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Professionalism is also shown through attention to detail, such as being sure to use correct spelling, grammar, puntuation, and capitalization.

One owner that I worked for was a nice guy. I liked him on a personal level, but on a professional level he was horrendous and terribly lacking in skills needed to be an owner of a succesful restaurant. My initial exchanges with him were email correspondences and all the mistakes in spelling and such should have been a terrific insight into his eye for detail and follow through; but I didn't give the warning signs enough weight.

I wound up working for him for 2 years, until his lack of professionalism got the best of me. In my second year there, we were written up in an article that appeared in Food & Wine. The owner, when interviewed, didn't even know the correct spelling of my name, so the way it appeared when it wound up in print in a national publication was barely recognizable to even me, much less any one else.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

SquirrelRJ said:


> Show up to a 4 start restauraunt wearing portabello mushroom pants, or pants with cool habanero chilies on them... see how it goes.
> 
> Then, show up the next day when a different chef might be in the kitchen, wearing clean black chef pants, see how that goes.
> 
> Your apperance plays a massive role in how you conduct yourself, ever see any of the best chefs in the country/world wearing goofy pants like that? never, there's a reason for that.


That isn't professionalism.

That's dressing according to the accepted standard of the venue.

If the standard is black pants then yes, you're correct.

If the standard is "wear what's comfortable, no one can see you", then that too is professional.

A blanket statement doesn't work in this area I'm afraid.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

cheflayne said:


> Professionalism is also shown through attention to detail, such as being sure to use correct spelling, grammar, _*puntuation*_, and capitalization.


Gotcha!

Just playing my friend, but you left yourself open for some playful ribbing.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I have been buying from these guys for years. Inexpensive, comfortable, and wear like iron.

http://www.happychefuniforms.com/800-347-0288/order.cfm?ProductID=339&Ref=Category

http://www.happychefuniforms.com/800-347-0288/order.cfm?ProductID=3280&Ref=Category


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Good call there, _*ChefLayne*_. I've gotten a bunch of email from them lately. They look pretty good.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Just Jim said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> Just playing my friend, but you left yourself open for some playful ribbing.


Damn, I even read it over twice because I knew there was a potential can of whoop ass in that. Too funny!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif I deserve any ribbing that comes my way, but I can take it because I sure love to dish it out. Still laughing over that one.

Geesh what a maroon!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Any of the places that I've worked that had any kind of _"dress code"_, so to speak, supplied uniforms to the kitchen. _"Open kitchens"_, where everyone can be seen all night long, are maybe good places for everyone to be dressed alike. I don't think that choice of jacket colors or pants pattern makes any difference at all in cooking or kitchen skills.


----------



## borkbork (Dec 19, 2012)

In a professional environment clothes should not be a factor. That doesn't mean wear whatever you want, it means dress for the situation. As chefs we have a beautiful mix of white and blue collar work, which is why many of us do this. We are in an exciting era where are seen as entrepenuers, craftsmen, even artists-no longer the help. Dress like a clown if that makes you happy, just don't be suprised if they laugh.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

cheflayne said:


> Professionalism is also shown through attention to detail, such as being sure to use correct spelling, grammar, puntuation, and capitalization.


Correct puntuation? nice.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

Just Jim said:


> That isn't professionalism.
> 
> That's dressing according to the accepted standard of the venue.
> 
> ...


A blanket statement, if you want to call it that to fit your stance, certainly works in this instance, because it's an opinion.

Dressing like a clown is unprofessional, it's that simple.. a CEO of a forbes company doesn't show up to board meetings wearing Tommy Bahama shirts and cargo shorts, why? because it's unprofessional.

This industry gets a bad enough rap by outsides for the supposed way all the cooks/chefs act outside of kitchens, let alone start slacking in the way that we dress as well.

I fail to see how you don't understand that your appearance is all part of being professional, are you that ignorant?

Call it the "dress standard" if you please, but any place that allows you to "wear whatever is comfortable" doesn't have high standards, anyways.

That's what is becoming increasingly wrong with "professonal" kitchens, a lack of care and respect for the industry as a whole.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

SquirrelRJ said:


> Correct puntuation? nice.


Oh hurt me some more, then look at your own posts.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

cheflayne said:


> Oh hurt me some more, then look at your own posts.


I didn't make the original statement about correct grammar, punctuation, etc showing professionalism... so i'll look at them all day.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_WOW._ *LOL. *


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

SquirrelRJ said:


> A blanket statement, if you want to call it that to fit your stance, certainly works in this instance, because it's an opinion.
> 
> Dressing like a clown is unprofessional, it's that simple.. a CEO of a forbes company doesn't show up to board meetings wearing Tommy Bahama shirts and cargo shorts, why? because it's unprofessional.
> 
> ...


Comparing the dress standard of a CEO with a cook is ludicrous.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

But Jim it is so true that clothes make the man. The careers of both Richard Branson and Steve Jobs were crushed because of their selection of attire. Totally unprofessional!










SPACEPORT RUNWAY DEDICATION INCLUDES SIR *RICHARD BRANSON *

*(Branson is the one in the leather jacket and jeans)*

*







*

*President Obama at a meeting of technology business leaders in Woodside, California in February 2011 - Steve Jobs is to his left*

*(wearing a turtleneck sweater)*


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I too have used Happy Chef for years. You wont find custom stuff, just good quailty

utilitarian pro-wear in a good variety . With emphasis on inexpensive--they are THEEE cheapest

chefwear site I've encountered. Which is obviously nice if you tend to dirty em a lot.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

cheflayne said:


> But Jim it is so true that clothes make the man. The careers of both Richard Branson and Steve Jobs were crushed because of their selection of attire. Totally unprofessional!


Still waiting on pictures of these chefs wearing chili pepper pants.

Keller

Achatz

Bocuse

Ducasse

Ripert

Trotter

Or anyone who works for them, either.

Argue all you want, in the end, it's an opinion.

The fact is, no highly respected chef would ever wear such an outfit or pants in their kitchen, because of their professionalism, nor would they allow the staff to do the same.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Go on line  Happy Chef.com is one I have used.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

SquirrelRJ said:


> Still waiting on pictures of these chefs wearing chili pepper pants.
> 
> Keller
> 
> ...


Not arguing, just disagreeing.

As you said, you were stating an opinion.

Which means you are not necessarily right.

Also, not all establishments are 4 star, nor should they be.

That doesn't mean that they aren't staffed with professionals.

I do this for a living, and carry myself appropriately, therefore I am a professional.

I also treat others with respect, and don't ask them if they are ignorant just because their opinion differs from mine.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

Just Jim said:


> Not arguing, just disagreeing.
> 
> As you said, you were stating an opinion.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, Jim.. no problems with you personally, just differing opinions.

Didn't mean to come off so harsh.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I supplied all  uniforms and they were Black Pants  Short sleeve vhef jacket for pantry  long sleeve for hot line and a white baseball hat in kitchen, chefs hat on the floor.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I have worked for Keller, Achatz and Trotter. All three(3) supplied uniforms for all the staff. No choices were needed or made. I've also worked for a number of top-named chefs that did not supply uniforms. The only requirement for them was to wear something clean and correct for every shift. One(1) cool guy I worked for let the staff choose their attire as a group; line wore the same, prep the same, dishwashers the same et al. He bought three(3) sets for everyone and used a laundry service. Just as the stupid argument that anyone plates better food using $600 knives, uniforms have nothing to do with the quality of food that goes out of the kitchen. It's just _my opinion_ now that those who worry about such petty trivial things do so because they have a deficiency in cooking skills along with a personality power difficulty. You can't buy skills with expensive equipment and you can't dress up a lack of skills with pretty uniforms.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

Impressive resume, what station(s) did you work at TFL, Alinea and Charlie Trotters?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

SquirrelRJ said:


> Still waiting on pictures of these chefs wearing chili pepper pants.
> 
> Keller
> 
> ...


Well it ain't any of those guys and it ain't chili pepper pants but how's this

It was from a calendar that vita prep did around 1998 or so. I still have one stashed ina box somewhere. 12 famous chefs with their blender and nothing else. I do believe that Ripert was one of them actually. Nice to see a sense of humor because far too many people take themselves far too seriously.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

I have probably the best sense of humor you'll find, i'd be willing to bet on that.

Sarcastic, dirty, crude humor IMO.

Sorry for holding this industry, and the people who work for me at a high standard and a high sense of personal professionalism, it won't happen again.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

"I have probably the best sense of humor you'll find, i'd be willing to bet on that."

You know, it only keeps for 3 to 5 days in the walk-in. Thaw it out and serve it up! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Ooo! Chef Fashion!





  








6277093606_f3eb51ae01.jpg




__
coup-de-feu


__
Jan 21, 2013


----------

